# JD 337 square baler question



## greg_in_TN (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello,

I am somewhat new to hay baling and have a JD 337 that has been working pretty good, but has started shearing pins more often. I need to set the time and not sure where to start. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------

